# I can't stand Billy Joel



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

But....this is great vid. thought some might enjoy. 


Billy Joel - Sings in the piano accompaniment of student - YouTube


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9cMyEUVpdU



> Published on Feb 6, 2013
> 
> Vanderbilt freshman, Michael Pollack, recounts his experiences playing with Billy Joel on Vanderbilt's Langford Auditorium stage.





> Billy Joel - Sings in the piano accompaniment of student


views = *1,068,748*


> Published on Feb 26, 2013
> 
> Billy sing "New York State Of Mind" with Vanderbilt University student Michael Pollack, filmed during "An Evening of Questions and Answers and a Little Bit of Music" at the university in January 2013.


ou812,

*Thank You !*


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Not the biggest fan but that is a great song. What a moment for that kid. I saw Billy Joel live once actually. He sounded awesome.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Not the biggest fan but that is a great song. What a moment for that kid. I saw Billy Joel live once actually. He sounded awesome.


I can admire the talent of Billy Joel even though he's a arrogant pos. This vid is great for that young guy playing the piano. very talented.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice.


Piano Man was a good album.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

That was amazing! Loved it!


----------



## ryan roberts (Apr 24, 2010)

some of his songs have extremely fruity lyrics.. but its still rock & roll to me! ..lol


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i absolutely love Billy Joel


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Michael Pollack's New Song - YouTube

Michael Pollack Covers "Home" On SiriusXM - YouTube

Michael Pollack singing and playing the piano - incredible talent 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjLoYCWkBuI


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

I prefer the songs with "questionable" lyrics - Captain Jack, Only the Good Die Young - to his more radio friendly fare.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

ou812 said:


> I can admire the talent of Billy Joel even though he's a arrogant pos. This vid is great for that young guy playing the piano. very talented.


Once you have 10% of his talent in any field of your choice, maybe you can call him names. You may not like him and thats fine, but to call names just shows your maturity level.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

sqnut said:


> Once you have 10% of his talent in any field of your choice, maybe you can call him names. You may not like him and thats fine, but to call names just shows your maturity level.


Talent doesn't give a person the right to be arrogant. I have my opinion and you obviously have yours.......


----------



## fast4door (Aug 2, 2012)

He does a lot for the kids through charity 

Billy Joel auctioning autographed piano for charity - MSN Music News

I know a lot of rich guys who are not arrogant but selfish


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

There are a ton of his interviews online. Haven't seen one where he comes across as arrogant. Fantasies and Delusions is a classical genre album where Billy wrote the music for a piano. Yet he didn't play the actual piece. Reason? Cause he felt that Richard Joo a classical pianist would do a much better job. Doesn't really reek of arrogance.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I am a big fan of his music! Awesome experience for Michael! He does come off as arrogant these days.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I would say 98% of people (possibly more) in music or show biz etc are arrogant, egos or whatever...... 

Fame and money does that to most people......


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Old Skewl said:


> I am a big fan of his music! Awesome experience for Michael! He does come off as arrogant these days.


Isn't that part of staying true to himself and the direction his genius takes him? I often see people mistaking creative artists for arrogant. He was on Stern and I could see how he could come off as an ass, but I think he is truly gifted and is very particular about his craft.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I am a big fan. I probably listen to one of his albums every week or two. He is definitely a gifted individual. But, I think he even comes across arrogant in the first video.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Old Skewl said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am a big fan. I probably listen to one of his albums every week or two. He is definitely a gifted individual. But, I think he even comes across arrogant in the first video.


This is kinda where i was coming from. He is talented but i have a reason for my opinion. I met him in a nyc deli many yrs ago. It wasn't far from times square. He came in and there was a line of about 20 people. He walked to the front of the line and tried to order his food. You know.....because talented and famous people are more important than the rest of us. The guy at the counter nicely asked him to wait in line and he stormed out bitching under his breath.

He kinda summed up the type of person he is right there.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

They all think they are above the average joe....... 

Best buy had a sale on one of his double cd's just last week and I had to buy it.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

ou812 said:


> This is kinda where i was coming from. He is talented but i have a reason for my opinion. I met him in a nyc deli many yrs ago. It wasn't far from times square. He came in and there was a line of about 20 people. He walked to the front of the line and tried to order his food. You know.....because talented and famous people are more important than the rest of us. The guy at the counter nicely asked him to wait in line and he stormed out bitching under his breath.
> 
> He kinda summed up the type of person he is right there.


That type of **** rubs me the wrong way too. It's not right. The only thing I can offer up is when guys like him go out in public and how people cling to you for attention. Energy Vampires are real yo.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Viggen said:


> They all think they are above the average joe.......
> 
> Best buy had a sale on one of his double cd's just last week and I had to buy it.


Disagree... I have seen Graham Nash out in public and he was very giving and gracious with people. Same with Rick Allen.

Some absolutely have an inflated level of self importance.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

On the topic of his music - I love Billy Joel's "Pressure"! "Allentown" and "Still Rock and Roll to me" also score high on my like-O-meter. NTM, Liberty DiVitto is an awesome drummer


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

great writer and music.

Honestly the only song that I really paid the most attention was this. just for the common and usual application and lyrics 


Billy Joel - She's Always a Woman to Me - YouTube


----------

